# Parchment Paper VS foil



## fireguydrew

Hey there, wondering if anyone has used parchment paper as opposed to foiling when doing ribs, brisket, or Pulled Pork
If so what were the results?


----------



## sumosmoke

I've used parchment paper for baking, but never for foiling. My thought is that the foil would retain heat better.


----------



## got14u

that and when you fold it, it stays. parchment wouldn't have any bonuses that I can think of.


----------



## macbillybob

Some of the best brisket I have ever had is from Franklin's in Austin Texas (yes it is even better the famous places in Lockhart Texas) The guy there told me he would never use foil, only paper. He said the foil keeps in too much moisture.


----------



## fireguydrew

debating on trying it sometime just for the hell of it. Kinda wanna see what happens. I was curious about anyone elses experiences if any.


----------



## cuclimber

Maybe do one with foil and one with paper.  Probably won't notice too much difference, except maybe the one in the foil might be more moist.  I've only used parchment paper in the oven for pouch cooking.  I've also heard of people using seran wrap in the smoker, but I would highly advise against that.  There is a thread on that somewhere around there.


----------



## chefrob

i've always used parchment and then foil when putting food in an oven in a commercial setting. i do this so the foil will not react with the food. at higher temps foil that touches food can and do react and form holes in the foil. in my smoker at home i have not had this happen.........yet. anyone who sauces their meat ever have a blow out?


----------



## jirodriguez

I would think that the parchment would be to brittle to transfer to a cooler or move off of your smoker without cracking and spilling everything into your smoker.


----------



## mballi3011

I do know that aluminum foil is a great form of insulation and it will help keep the heat in alot more then I would think that parchment paper would. I would think that parchment paper just doesn't have the R-Value that foil has. After all I used to hear of people sticking foil on the under side of their roof decking and saving on their electric bills.


----------



## smokin' dick

I have used parchment paper on ribs. Started that because my sausage fingers would usually wrap the foil too tight and a bone would rib the foil. Then I'd need another piece of foil. So a parchment wrap and then foil works for me. I also tried a test with three racks. One foiled normally. One with just parchment paper and the third with no foil. I cooked all three racks for the same amount of time and, no surprises, they came out as expected. Foiled were just about right, papered were almost tender, just a bit too much to pull from the bone, and the unwrapped were a bit tough. The biggest issue with the paper is that it wants to come undone. Wrapping the ribs so that the final flap of paper goes underneath solves that though. I bet with the right amount of cook time the papered ribs would come out perfect. Paper is much cheaper than foil, too.


----------



## sumosmoke

Interesting take on why to use the paper vs. the foil. May try to wrap in the parchment first, when I do some butts this wknd.


----------



## johnpf

No one mentioned the much debated "aluminium Alzheimers" problem. Food acids (not just vinigear or citrus juices) dissolve aluminium and digesting that stuff time after time is said to cause certain changes in the brain. 
Wrap foil is not the anodized (tough finish) cookware. But cheap raw aluminium pots and pans are as bad as foil. As well as old scratched teflon pans...
I try to use parchment paper as often as I can, both for cooking and for storing food. Just gives me peace of mind and... good results! ;)

Use of shopping bags or garbage bags for storing or marinating meats is just as bad. Fat is an excellent solvent for all kinds of organic chemicals leaching out of those plastics not meant for food contact. And than you store it in your own fat... the rest is cancer and other disease statistics.

I'm not hard core on these thoughts, but try to avoid such products as much as I can.


----------



## bheleu

When my wife first suggested Parchment Paper to me, I thought she was insane. It took seeing Alton Brown having used it before I thought she was a genius. Now, I always wrap my meat with parchment paper, then foil before I put it in the aluminum pan. Meat is more moist and tender with the paper, and as pointed out - less concern of Alzheimer's later in life.


----------

